# Dreamweaver voor Linux?

## koenderoo

Wat is de website bouwer voor Linux zoals Dreamweaver dat voor Windows is?

Of anders: welke programma's kan ik het beste gebruiken voor webdesign onder Linux?

----------

## BlackEdder

www.nvu.com ?

----------

## Q-collective

Nvu zuigt behoorlijk, ik gebruik het liefste gewoon Bluefish  :Razz: 

----------

## AlfaGTV

 *Q-collective wrote:*   

> Nvu zuigt behoorlijk, ik gebruik het liefste gewoon Bluefish 

 

Kun je deze mening staven? Ik heb al een paar maal nvu gebruikt voor simpele repetitieve dingen en geen klagen van. Voor het serieuze werk gebruik ik quanta (niet te vergelijken met nvu/dreamweaver).

----------

## polle

En als je dreamweaver gewoon bent kan je het natuurlijk installeren via wine en het blijven gebruiken

----------

## Rainmaker

Grootste nadeel aan nvu is dat het vrijwel alleen CSS gebruikt voor dingen. Ik ben gewend dingen die met de normale argumenten aan tags kunnen worden gedaan, daarmee te doen.

<td width=300>

wordt onder nvu

<td style="width: 300px;">

Op zich prima, maar als ik dan even snel iets wil toevoegen met de hand, heb ik een andere "stijl" dan nvu. Dit zorgt bij mij voor wat rommeligere code. Ook mijn eigen schuld, maar mijn bescheiden mening is dat een programma zich moet aanpassen aan de gebruiker, niet de gebruiker aan het programma...

Beste coding software: Zend developement suite. Duur, niet in portage, maar schitterend als je veel met PHP doet.

Voor layout gebruik ik mozilla composer of acehtml (onder windows. Es kijken of dat ook onder wine werkt  :Smile: )

----------

## Aries-Belgium

 *Rainmaker wrote:*   

> Grootste nadeel aan nvu is dat het vrijwel alleen CSS gebruikt voor dingen. Ik ben gewend dingen die met de normale argumenten aan tags kunnen worden gedaan, daarmee te doen.

 

Ik vind dit een voordeel. XHTML Strict laat geen opmaak argumenten (buiten style) toe bij de tags, en NVU doet dit al automatisch ...

Persoonlijk schrijf ik zelf de broncode van (x)html en css bestanden met Bluefish.

----------

## Q-collective

 *AlfaGTV wrote:*   

>  *Q-collective wrote:*   Nvu zuigt behoorlijk, ik gebruik het liefste gewoon Bluefish  
> 
> Kun je deze mening staven? Ik heb al een paar maal nvu gebruikt voor simpele repetitieve dingen en geen klagen van. Voor het serieuze werk gebruik ik quanta (niet te vergelijken met nvu/dreamweaver).

 

Je geeft zelf al het antwoord. Voor simpele dingen zal het best te doen zijn, maar zodra het ietsje comnplexer wordt...

Mijn site gebruikt bijvoorbeeld intensief SSI, ik heb dus pagina's die uit heel veel kleine stukjes bestaan. Maar Nvu maakt van al die stukjes doodleuk weer complete html pagina's (hij voegt <html></html> en meer van dat soort onzin toe).

Vandaar dus "Nvu zuigt behoorlijk, ik gebruik het liefste gewoon Bluefish  :Razz: "  :Wink: 

----------

## polle

@ Rainmaker 

 *Quote:*   

> Voor layout gebruik ik mozilla composer of acehtml (onder windows. Es kijken of dat ook onder wine werkt )

 

http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=acehtml6pro

----------

## koenderoo

Bedankt voor de reacties. 

Gezien mijn zeer gelimiteerde kennis van html e.d. ga ik die NVU maar eens uit testen.

----------

## Rainmaker

 *polle wrote:*   

> @ Rainmaker 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Voor layout gebruik ik mozilla composer of acehtml (onder windows. Es kijken of dat ook onder wine werkt ) 
> 
> http://frankscorner.org/index.php?p=acehtml6pro

 

Dank voor de link  :Smile: 

Helaas wertkt het bij mij niet: ik krijg een soort windows crash dialoog "AceHTML has encountered a serious problem and needs to be closed" etc.

Maar ach, ik geloof het wel. Doe de laatste tijd toch niet meer zoveel webdesign.

----------

